# cut off your nose to spite your face = σου γυρίζει μπούμερανγκ, βάζεις τα χεράκια σου και βγάζεις τα ματάκια σου



## nickel (Aug 13, 2008)

Ο ιδιωματισμός γνωστός, αλλά δεν κάνει κακό να μεταφέρω κάνα δυο ορισμούς:

to do something because you are angry, even though it will harm you [Longman]
to create a disadvantage to oneself through one's own spiteful action [Random House Unabridged]

Διαβάζω σήμερα στην «Ε» για το θέμα των ημερών:

Όπως επισημαίνει στους «Φαϊνάνσιαλ Τάιμς» η Μάρθα Ολκοτ, του «Κληροδοτήματος Κάρνεγκι για τη Διεθνή Ειρήνη», ελάχιστα είναι τα εργαλεία που μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν από τη Δύση κατά της Ρωσίας, χωρίς να πληγεί η ίδια. «Ένα εμπορικό εμπάργκο κατά της Ρωσίας θα είναι *σαν να κόβεις τη μύτη σου για να τιμωρήσεις το πρόσωπό σου*, λόγω της δυτικής εξάρτησης από το ρωσικό πετρέλαιο και φυσικό αέριο». Ακόμα και το ερεθισμένο, λόγω ειδικών ιστορικών εμπειριών, θυμικό ορισμένων από τις νεότερες χώρες - μέλη της Ε.Ε., αργά ή γρήγορα θα συναντήσει τον ρεαλισμό ή τον κυνισμό τού «primum vivere, deinde philosophari».

Το αναμενόμενο αγγλικό πρωτότυπο:
Martha Olcott of the Carnegie Endowment for International Peace said there were few instruments the west could apply against Russia without harming itself. "A trade embargo against Russia would be like *cutting off your nose to spite your face* because of the west's dependence on Russian oil and gas," she said.

Ωραίο, παραστατικότατο αυτό το «σαν να κόβεις τη μύτη σου για να τιμωρήσεις το πρόσωπό σου». Θα το υιοθετήσουμε κι αυτό;

Τι έχουμε στη φαρέτρα μας; «Το γινάτι βγάζει μάτι»; Καλό για τίτλους, αλλά πού να το ταιριάξεις εδώ; «Θα γίνει μπούμερανγκ» είναι μια απόδοση. «Θα είναι σαν να βάζεις τρικλοποδιά στον εαυτό σου» είναι ίσως ακόμα καλύτερη. Κάτι άλλο;


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 13, 2008)

Να βάζεις τα χέρια σου και να βγάζεις τα μάτια σου.


----------



## nickel (Aug 13, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Να βάζεις τα χέρια σου και να βγάζεις τα μάτια σου.


Σ' εσάς δεν κάνει ζέστη;


----------



## Katerina_A (Aug 13, 2008)

Υπάρχει και η πιο τσαχπίνικη παραλλαγή:
να βάλω τα χεράκια μου να βγάλω τα ματάκια μου


----------



## Katerina_A (Aug 13, 2008)

nickel said:


> Σ' εσάς δεν κάνει ζέστη;



Τι υπονοείτε, Προφέσορ;


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 13, 2008)

nickel said:


> Σ' εσάς δεν κάνει ζέστη;



Εδώ μ' έχασες... τι θες να πεις;


----------



## nickel (Aug 13, 2008)

Katerina_A said:


> Τι υπονοείτε, Προφέσορ;


Ότι πρέπει να έχει κλουβιάσει το μυαλό μου και χαίρομαι που δεν συμβαίνει αυτό σε όλους.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 13, 2008)

Μωρέ, συμβαίνει, συμβαίνει. Χθες να μ' έβλεπες εμένα, μετέφραζα υπνοβατώντας :)


----------



## Katerina_A (Aug 13, 2008)

nickel said:


> Ότι πρέπει να έχει κλουβιάσει το μυαλό μου και χαίρομαι που δεν συμβαίνει αυτό σε όλους.



Μα εσύ σκέφτηκες τρία διαφορετικά... Σκέφτηκε και ο Δημήτρης ένα (εντάξει, ίσως είναι το πιο κοινό) κι εγώ πρότεινα μια παραλλαγή. Γι' αυτό δεν το κάνουμε το brainstorming;


----------



## nickel (Aug 13, 2008)

Katerina_A said:


> Γι' αυτό δεν το κάνουμε το brainstorming;


Μια χαρά ο ιδεοκαταιγισμός και η μεγάλη ομορφιά των φόρουμ. Για την τρικυμία εν κρανίω είναι που ανησυχώ...


----------



## Elsa (Aug 13, 2008)

Εγώ έχω ακούσει και το «για το γινάτι της γυνής του έκοψε και την ψ**ή του» ή κάπως έτσι, αλλά δεν νομίζω να μπορεί να μπει σε τίτλο, απλώς για την ποικιλία το γράφω...


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 13, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Εγώ έχω ακούσει και το «για το γινάτι της γυνής του έκοψε και την ψ**ή του» ή κάπως έτσι, αλλά δεν νομίζω να μπορεί να μπει σε τίτλο, απλώς για την ποικιλία το γράφω...



E, ρε τι μαθαίνει κανείς σ' αυτό το φόρουμ...!


----------



## Elsa (Aug 13, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> E, ρε τι μαθαίνει κανείς σ' αυτό το φόρουμ...!


Ναι, μπορεί να παρα-μορφωθείς σιγά-σιγά...;)


----------



## sarant (Aug 13, 2008)

Το "βάλαμε τα χέρια μας και βγάλαμε τα μάτια μας" δεν είναι αντιστοιχο, διότι απουσιάζει το στοιχείο του γινατιού. Είναι μάλιστα παραπλανητική απόδοση.

Το μόνο αντίστοιχο που βρίσκω, και που είχα σκοπό να το γράψω αλλά με πρόλαβε η Έλσα, είναι αυτό με την ψ*λή. Μάλιστα στην Αίγινα το λέγανε σαν παροιμιόμυθο: "κάνεις σαν τον Π(λέγαν ολόκληρο τ' όνομα, αλλά ας μην εκθέτουμε κόσμο), που για να τιμωρήσει τη γυναίκα του έκοψε την απαυτή του".


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 14, 2008)

sarant said:


> Το "βάλαμε τα χέρια μας και βγάλαμε τα μάτια μας" δεν είναι αντιστοιχο, διότι απουσιάζει το στοιχείο του γινατιού.



To cut off your nose to spite your face δεν αναφέρεται απαραιτήτως σε γινάτι.


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2008)

Η απόσταση που υπονοεί ο sarant είναι η εξής: το «βάλαμε τα χεράκια μας και βγάλαμε τα ματάκια μας» σημαίνει ότι αποκλειστικά εμείς είμαστε υπεύθυνοι γι' αυτά που πάθαμε και δεν μας φταίει κανένας άλλος. Δεν λέει για ποιο λόγο βάλαμε τα χεράκια μας. Το αγγλικό λέει ότι έβγαλες τα ματάκια σου για να τιμωρήσεις το πρόσωπό σου... για να εκδικηθείς τον άλλο, έφερες μεγαλύτερο κακό στον εαυτό σου. Αυτή είναι η διάσταση «γινάτι». Στο answers.com έχουμε και το «εθύμωσ' ο καλόγερος και έκαψε τα ράσα του».

Ενθουσιάστηκα πάντως με τα χεράκια και τα ματάκι γιατί μου ταίριαζαν σαν εικόνα στην παραπάνω μετάφραση, αν και μια ελαφρά αναδιατύπωση με το «θα γύριζε μπούμερανγκ» θα ήταν ακριβέστερη.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 14, 2008)

nickel said:


> ...γιατί μου ταίριαζαν σαν εικόνα στην παραπάνω μετάφραση



Γι΄αυτό το κείμενο μιλάμε πάντα, Νίκελ. 

Γενικά η έκφραση αναφέρεται παραδοσιακά και με την αυστηρή σημασία σε αυτοκαταστροφική συμπεριφορά (τυφλός θυμός ή εκδικητικότητα που γυρίζει μπούμεραγκ).

Αλλά, όπως και με κάποιες άλλες περιπτώσεις, αρχίζει και χρησιμοποιείται πιο ελεύθερα...


----------



## nickel (Aug 16, 2010)

Αν και υπάρχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα που είχε αναφέρει ο 40άκος, το είδα σήμερα και ευπειθώς το αναφέρω: *Έκαψε την καλύβα του να μην τον τρών' οι ψύλλοι*.


----------



## Earion (Aug 16, 2010)

Το Έκαψε την καλύβα του να μην τον τρών' οι ψύλλοι λέγεται για κάποιον που, αγανακτισμένος από τις ευθύνες, τις παντός είδους έγνοιες, καταστρέφει το ίδιο το αντικείμενο της ευθύνης του κι ας του είναι πολύτιμο.

Όσο για το γινάτι, που εκτός από το μάτι μπορεί να κόψει και κάτι άλλο εξίσου ζωτικό, θυμηθείτε την περίπτωση του προικισμένου πεζοναύτη Τζων Γουέιν Μπόμπιτ που αυτοακρωτηριάστηκε για το γινάτι της Λορήνας του (και αργότερα, διάσημος για το αποκαταστημένο υου μέλος, πρωταγωνίστησε σε ταινίες πορνό).


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 16, 2010)

Μα δεν αυτοακρωτηριάστηκε, η Λορένα τού το έκοψε επειδή τη βίασε. Αυτό λέει στο άρθρο της Wiki.

According to testimony given by Lorena Bobbitt in a 1994 court hearing, he then raped her. Afterwards, Lorena Bobbitt got out of bed and went to the kitchen for a drink of water. According to an article in the _National Women's Studies Association Journal_, while in the kitchen she noticed a carving knife on the counter and "memories of past domestic abuses raced through her head." Grabbing the knife, Lorena Bobbitt entered the bedroom where John was sleeping and proceeded to cut off almost half of his penis.


----------



## sarant (Aug 16, 2010)

Mάλλον ο Earion πάντρεψε τον Μπόμπιτ με τον Ντεπαρντιέ σε εκείνη την ταινία.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 17, 2010)

sarant said:


> Mάλλον ο Earion πάντρεψε τον Μπόμπιτ με τον Ντεπαρντιέ σε εκείνη την ταινία.


Αυτή ήταν; http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0075364/


----------



## sarant (Aug 17, 2010)

Ναι μπράβο!


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 17, 2010)

sarant said:


> Ναι μπράβο!


Μου έχει μείνει αξέχαστη αυτή η ταινία.


----------



## Elsa (Aug 17, 2010)

Να δεις στο αντρικό κοινό πόσο αξέχαστη έμεινε! 
Με παρόμοιο _συμβάν_ κλείνει και η άλλη, αξέχαστη επίσης, ταινία εκείνης της ηρωικής εποχής, η «Αυτοκρατορία των αισθήσεων» του Οσίμα.






Κοίτα πλάκα: Ο γιαπωνέζικος τίτλος είναι _Ai no korîda_, αλλά εδώ, αναφέρεται ως _Ai no korrida_, που είναι βέβαια,


----------



## Costas (Aug 17, 2010)

Ασχέτως από το ενδιαφέρον και την ομορφιά της συζήτησης, εγώ στο συγκεκριμένο άρθρο θα έβαζα το "θα γύριζε μπούμερανγκ" που αναφέρθηκε από πολλούς.


----------



## daeman (Aug 17, 2010)

sarant said:


> Mάλλον ο Earion πάντρεψε τον Μπόμπιτ με τον Ντεπαρντιέ σε εκείνη την ταινία.


 


Alexandra said:


> Αυτή ήταν; http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0075364/


 
Α γεια σου, Αλεξάνδρα! 
Μ' έβαλε στην πρίζα για λίγο χτες η κουβέντα του Σαράντ, αλλά άρχισα από άλλη ταινία του Φερέρι με τον Ντεπαρντιέ, το Γεια σου, πίθηκε, κόλλησα και το ξαναείδα όλο στον εσυσωλήνα. Άλλο όμως το εκράν του Εκράν (όπου το είχα πρωτοδεί τα παλιά τα χρόνια) κι άλλο του πισί. Όχι, του Οσίμα δεν το ξαναβλέπω, μου 'χει μείνει όντως αξέχαστο.


----------



## sarant (Aug 17, 2010)

Κι εγώ στο Εκράν το είχα δει :)


----------



## nickel (Aug 20, 2010)

Παρεμφερή:

Ό,τι κάνει η γίδα στο πουρνάρι, το βρίσκει στο τομάρι. (Από την πολιτική επικαιρότητα)
Ό,τι κατουράς στη θάλασσα το βρίσκεις στο αλάτι.

Το δεύτερο με έκανε να σκεφτώ το *piss in the wind*.


----------



## Porkcastle (Aug 20, 2010)

nickel said:


> Το δεύτερο με έκανε να σκεφτώ το *piss in the wind*.



Από το *pissing against the wind*;


----------



## daeman (Aug 20, 2010)

The answer, my friends, 
is _definitely not _pissing in the wind. 
I've tried blowing, but it didn't work...


----------



## Earion (Aug 24, 2010)

Αν άλλοι επικαλούνται τη ζέστη, που εξαιτίας της κλουβιαίνει το μυαλό, εγώ για το φριχτό μου λάθος στην υπόθεση Μπόμπιτ δεν μπορώ να ρίξω αλλού την ευθύνη παρά στη βιασύνη μου, ελάττωμα του χαρακτήρα μου *εξ απαλών ονύχων*. Συγχωρήστε με. Όχι δεν είχα κατά νου την ταινία του Φερέρι ούτε την _Αυτοκρατορία των αισθήσεων_ όταν έγραφα το σημείωμα (#19), εσείς μου τη θυμήσατε και πολύ ωραία ξετυλίχθηκε η συζήτηση. Δεχθείτε μόνο μία δικαιολογία, την ταραχή που με κατέλαβε για το υπό συζήτηση θέμα. Ο μέγας Φρόυντ δεν έλεγε ότι δεν υπάρχει πιο φριχτός εφιάλτης για τα αρσενικά από τον ευνουχισμό; Ε, αυτό έπαθα. Τα καλά νέα όμως είναι το επιμύθιο της υπόθεσης Μπόμπιτ, ότι η επιστήμη κάνει θαύματα: συγκολλά και αποκαθιστά. Θάρρος κύριοι! Αχρείαστη να ΄ναι.


----------



## Theseus (Sep 28, 2011)

*To cut one's nose to spite one's face*

Wikipedia's definition is:-

"Cutting off the nose to spite the face" is an expression used to describe a needlessly self-destructive over-reaction to a problem: "Don't cut off your nose to spite your face" is a warning against acting out of pique, or against pursuing revenge in a way that would damage oneself more than the object of one's anger.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 28, 2011)

Το *αυτομαστίγωμα* δεν κολλάει κάπου εδώ;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 28, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι αυτομαστίγωμα είναι όταν τιμωρείς τον εαυτό σου για κάτι που θεωρείς λάθος, συχνά με υπερβολικό τρόπο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 2, 2011)

Και προχτεσινή χρήση στη ΝΥΤ: Germany Cuts Off Its Nose (το πήρα είδηση από σημερινό αυτοκριτικό για τη Γερμανία άρθρο στο Spiegel (Ο Σχολάρχης των Εθνών), όπου ο Γερμανός σχολιαστής δεν ξέρει τον ιδιωματισμό και μεταφράζει κατά λέξη (με τα παντός καιρού εισαγωγικά ασφαλείας :)) "Deutschland schneidet sich gerade selbst die Nase ab". (Σωστή απόδοση στα γερμανικά θα ήταν _sich ins eigene Fleisch schneiden_, για το οποίο το pons δίνει τη σιγουρατζίδικη ελληνική απόδοση:_ κάνω κακό στον ίδιο μου τον εαυτό_).

Άμα δεν διαβάζεις Λεξιλογία... :devil:


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Άμα δεν διαβάζεις Λεξιλογία... :devil:


Καλημέρα. Έτσι ακριβώς. _Η Γερμανία κόβει τη μύτη της_ και στα Νέα.


----------



## sarant (Dec 3, 2011)

Μου κάνει εντύπωση που δεν το έχει μέσα στο άρθρο κι όμως το βάζει στον τίτλο.

Πάντως, η απόδοση που έχουμε βάλει ("βάλαμε τα χεράκια μας...") δεν είναι ταιριαστή κι αυτό φαίνεται στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, που δεν θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως τίτλος του άρθρου των Νέων. Πιο καλό είναι με την καλύβα και τους ψύλλους. Η Γερμανία, για να μην έχουν χρέη οι ψύλλοι, καίει την ευρωπαϊκή καλύβα, ας πούμε. Δείτε και τον ορισμό του Theseus πιο πάνω.


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2011)

Καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν αιτιολογείται στο «βάζεις τα χεράκια σου κ.λπ.» ο λόγος που σου ήρθε να κάνεις αυτή την τρέλα (to spite your face). Μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ότι εννοείται; Θα ταίριαζε σαν εξίσου μισός τίτλος ένα «Η Γερμανία βγάζει μόνη της τα ματάκια της»;

Ελάτε, ελάτε, ποιες είναι καλές σύντομες αποδόσεις αντί του κοψίματος της μύτης;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 3, 2011)

Η Γερμανία ιδανικός αυτόχειρας
Η Γερμανία βγάζει μόνη τα μάτια της


----------



## sarant (Dec 3, 2011)

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν έχουμε καθιερωμένη παροιμία ώστε να μπορούμε να βάλουμε τη μισή, όπως π.χ. στην περίπτωση του "κάλλιο πέντε και στο χέρι", όπου το "παρά δέκα και καρτέρει" μπορεί να παραλειφθεί με ασφάλεια. Αν ήταν γνωστή σε πολύ κόσμο η "έκαψε την καλύβα του να μην τον τρώνε οι ψύλλοι", θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε "η Γερμανία καίει την ευρωπαϊκή καλύβα". Όμως δεν είναι. 

Βέβαια έχουμε την παρεμφερή "το γινάτι βγάζει μάτι". Αλλά "Το γερμανικό γινάτι βγάζει τα μάτια της Ευρώπης" θα φανεί λαϊκό (αν και το κόψιμο της μύτης δεν είναι και πολύ υψηλοφρονέστερο).


----------

